# Out west elk hunt.



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Ok guys i have a lot of question. My brother is getting back from deployment in June. So I'm wanting to take him and my dad on a elk for some bonding time..lol. I'm thinking to go in 2017. With him getting back in June it won't work this year but you can never start to plan to soon! I think a DIY hunt would be fun. I have done diy duck hunts many times but my dad and brother have never done one.
First? What state would be good? Not looking for giant trophies or anything just for some animals.

2? How much does a diy hunt cost on average? Or maybe even a guided hunt?

3? Lodging. Do you tent camp or rent a house?

I have more questions but will ask later. Thanks


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.gohunt.com/read/skills/budget-101-how-to-hunt-elk-every-year

This article has a different objective, but still somewhat applicable. It will give you an idea of tag and transportation cost depending on the state you hunt. Everything else can be as cheap or expensive as you make it. Bring precooked, portioned meals, backpack in and tent it and it can be inexpensive if you already have all the gear. If you go nuts buying gear the sky is the limit. Binos. Spotter. New rifle. Scope. GPS. Knives. Boots. Tent. Pack. Clothing. Etc. You could spend $10k on gear without batting an eye.

I'm in a similar boat as you - doing it for the first time. I will be DIY. I have limited gear for this type of hunt. It hasn't been cheap so far, but I'm trying to buy gear that can serve dual purpose and will last for many many seasons. Still expensive, but at least I can justify it to myself that way haha


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

If you are looking for some bonding time have you considered a more relaxed type hunt? Maybe an antelope - mule deer outing? Picking up a PP for both deer and antelope in Wyoming this year should get you onto some pretty decent ground in 2017.

If your heart is set on elk, Colorado is probably the place to start looking, although having an outfitter pack you in someplace in Wyoming or Montana is not out of the question either. 

No matter what, if I may quote you, "you can never start to plan to soon!" FM


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Thank you for the responses guys! Like i said i have a LOT of questions.. sorry. Right now I'm looking at gear. I'm looking to purchase this over this year. What are good basics for this type of trip? DIY basics. I have never been west to hunt big game. Just michigan and Florida white tails are the only big game we have hunted.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Also what gun and scope would you take? I have a a 30-06 already I'm deadly with out to 250. But this is a good excuse to buy a new gun. I was thinking a 338 lapua. Or a 325 wsm. With a lucid l5 scope.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

If you're limiting yourself to a rifle hunt your options are fewer.
Buy the best boots you can and you .06 is just fine for elk. If you're deadly at 250, get proficient at 300 and save a few bucks.
A good, well fit, pack makes life a lot easier too.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

We are going rifle because 3 out of the 4 guys haven't bow hunted in many years. I love my 06 but i figure this it's a good reason ton a new gun. I'm looking at the marlin 338 mxlr. Or a 300 wsm.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

What's the best elk hunting boots?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

pigeon said:


> What's the best elk hunting boots?


.

That depends. Terrain, temps, snow, etc. all need to be taken in to account.
I elk hunt moderately rugged terrain in September with very little chance of rain or snow. I also have a limit to what I'm willing to spend, however I buy the best I can afford.
Danner Pronghorns have served me well on all 3 of my elk hunts so far for a reasonable price <$200.
I also need at least an 8" boot for support or I'm rolling my ankles. Not good.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

What's the easiest state to get otc tags in.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> .
> 
> That depends. Terrain, temps, snow, etc. all need to be taken in to account.
> I elk hunt moderately rugged terrain in September with very little chance of rain or snow. I also have a limit to what I'm willing to spend, however I buy the best I can afford.
> ...


Cabellas had the pronghorns on sale a couple of days ago , 120 +15 shipping. I couldn't pass up that deal.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Look into the Kenetrek boots - they area true mountain hunting boot and come highly recommended by the hunters on the western forums. I bought a pair (uninsulated Mountain Extremes) for a Montana wilderness hunt and was the only guy not trying to get my boots near the fire to dry out at the end of the day.

They are very stiff and will take some pre-hunt hiking to break them in but I was supremely happy with them. When you check on line for dealers, there is a one in SE Michigan that works out of his home that will give you a good deal on them


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll be in moderately terrain in mid October in Colorado .. Trying to determine if I need insulated boots


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

pigeon said:


> I'll be in moderately terrain in mid October in Colorado .. Trying to determine if I need insulated boots


Last fall it was about freezing in the morning and 75F and sunny by late morning. Every year is different, some years it can be snowing, blowing and near zero.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

cwielock said:


> What's the easiest state to get otc tags in.


Colorado


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

pigeon said:


> I'll be in moderately terrain in mid October in Colorado .. Trying to determine if I need insulated boots


I wore 600 gram Meindl hunters for 8 years during that same time frame. I wore the lightest grade ultimax socks. Feet getting cold were never an issue. I would guess you could do uninsulated boots with heavier socks. Most guys wore 600-200 grams of thinsulate. 20's at night and 70's during the day were pretty common if sky's are clear


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

cwielock said:


> Also what gun and scope would you take? I have a a 30-06 already I'm deadly with out to 250. But this is a good excuse to buy a new gun. I was thinking a 338 lapua. Or a 325 wsm. With a lucid l5 scope.


I was curious about 338. But have you seen the ammo? Around $5 a shell. A gun is not fun, if you can't shoot it. Though if you reload I would think it would be closer to a regular rifle


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

tgafish said:


> Colorado


Colorado requires hunter safety certificates for everyone born after 1946.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

cwielock said:


> What's the easiest state to get otc tags in.


Colorado and idaho. For the last few years montana has had leftovers and if your feeling frisky the Absaroka-Beartooth Wilderness has a rut rifle hunt but many say it's the craziest country in the lower 48. Oh, and bears the big scary kind.


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

Just so you know ..... your chances of success for guys who have never elk hunted, going to a new area are very slim. For a first elk hunt like this, I'd suggest a fully guided hunt or at least a drop camp provided by an outfitter. You can do a first class guided hunt in the $7,000 range, or a drop camp for around $2500 per man. 

I've elk hunted Colorado multiple times and the elk are in steep, vertical terrain 8,000' and upwards. Most folks that do it themselves drive a 4wd truck as far in as they can go and set up camp, then ATV out a whole lot farther each morning, then go on foot a good ways to get into elk. When you do get one down, getting it taken care of and back to camp can be brutal, likely some backpack work required. Expect snow in that high country too, Not unusual to get dumped on which makes getting places big fun. 

Even if unsuccessful, it will still be a bunch of fun camping and roaming around in beautiful country, and if lucky you will learn a few tricks to help you out next year or on future hunts. The successful guys go back to the same areas year after year and learn where the elk travel, hang out, etc.

The suggestion about mule deer & antelope isn't bad. You can have a great western hunt experience doing that do it yourself, and have high odds of everyone bringing home some game. It will also be much less physically demanding.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

cwielock said:


> What's the easiest state to get otc tags in.


Any that offer them. :lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

pigeon said:


> I'll be in moderately terrain in mid October in Colorado .. Trying to determine if I need insulated boots


I'd go for waterproof and layer your socks.
I wear a pair of Cabela's thin white wicking socks under a pair of Lorpen mid weight merino wool socks. I also use this combo here in Michigan in temps below freezing by upgrading the weight of my wool socks.
Remember most of the time, when elk hunting, you're on the move.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

cwielock said:


> Ok guys i have a lot of question. My brother is getting back from deployment in June. So I'm wanting to take him and my dad on a elk for some bonding time..lol. I'm thinking to go in 2017. With him getting back in June it won't work this year but you can never start to plan to soon! I think a DIY hunt would be fun. I have done diy duck hunts many times but my dad and brother have never done one.
> First? What state would be good? Not looking for giant trophies or anything just for some animals.
> 
> 2? How much does a diy hunt cost on average? Or maybe even a guided hunt?
> ...


Colorado is a great starting state. Tags are easy to get and lots of elk. The first rifle season usually offers the highest success, with not as many hunters as the second rifle. Go on their website, Colorado Dow, and click on plan a hunt. Tons of info! 

On average, I'd say you can spend under 2500$, and have a phenomenal diy hunt. That's including your tag. Drop camp, double that. Fully guided, triple the cost. 

I tent camp. I did some research on cabins for rent. Most were 800-1200$ for a week.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

slabstar said:


> Colorado is a great starting state. Tags are easy to get and lots of elk. The first rifle season usually offers the highest success, with not as many hunters as the second rifle. Go on their website, Colorado Dow, and click on plan a hunt. Tons of info!
> 
> On average, I'd say you can spend under 2500$, and have a phenomenal diy hunt. That's including your tag. Drop camp, double that. Fully guided, triple the cost.
> 
> I tent camp. I did some research on cabins for rent. Most were 800-1200$ for a week.


I just got a fully guided for 4200$ being my 1 st this is how I wanted to go


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

cwielock said:


> Thank you for the responses guys! Like i said i have a LOT of questions.. sorry. Right now I'm looking at gear. I'm looking to purchase this over this year. What are good basics for this type of trip? DIY basics. I have never been west to hunt big game. Just michigan and Florida white tails are the only big game we have hunted.


Binoculars! Number one on gear list! Let your eyes do the walking! Glassing first and last light to find exact areas elk are using! 

Good boots are critical. Make sure they are broke in. 

A good survival /first aid kit.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

cwielock said:


> Also what gun and scope would you take? I have a a 30-06 already I'm deadly with out to 250. But this is a good excuse to buy a new gun. I was thinking a 338 lapua. Or a 325 wsm. With a lucid l5 scope.


The 30-06 is perfect. Get a heavier grain, 180-220, boat tail bullet, and you'll have a dead elk.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

cwielock said:


> We are going rifle because 3 out of the 4 guys haven't bow hunted in many years. I love my 06 but i figure this it's a good reason ton a new gun. I'm looking at the marlin 338 mxlr. Or a 300 wsm.


Going rifle is a great way to get started. I would seriously consider antlerless permits for two of your four hunters. The odds of everyone tagging out on bulls is low! A few guys going for cow elk, can up your chances significantly. Plus, cow tags are cheaper  and the meat is fantastic!


----------



## Posey Laker (Dec 27, 2010)

For DIY rifle go early, like 4 days and glass and scout. Be ready to re locate. Opening day, shoot the 1st legal. You could have another day or two packing out. 
Also look at landowner tags, or a mix of cow and bull.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Any that offer them. :lol:


After i hit the send button i thought to my self that was stupid!! Lol


----------

